# Finishing up new work shed



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently got a bit spooked about all the sawdust in my 12x24 shed and decided to get a new shed 10x12 for storage and finishing. I paid to have the shed built, just too old for construction projects. Seems all the wood and panels have gotten heavier every year I get older. What is amazing is that my wife was all for it.

This time, however, I decided to finish the shed completely before moving in, so it is completely insulated, wired with 3 separate circuits, has an AC built in, added an extra window for more light, and today I'm putting in the last of the sheetrock. Found a great little radio remote control switch rated for 15 amps so I can turn on the heater from in the house so its warm before I walk out there in the winter cold. 

I'm also putting in indoor/outdoor carpet for comfort. Wish I'd had the construction guys lay in insulation in the floor to cut down the chill from underneath, but will put a skirt around the bottom to trap the air inside. Might even pull some R30 glass insulation into the space to cut down the chill. Probably a good idea to put some foam under the carpet for a bit of added insulation.

Its so nice in there already that I've decided to also use it as an office space, particularly a get away for writing, which is a big part of my consulting work. I'm thinking of painting it a cheerful yellow inside, something pale like a Naples yellow. 

I got a great 1600 lumen LED fixture in the center for light at night, the 3 windows make it pretty bright during the day. Small as the shed seems compared to the tool shed, it is still bigger than my home office, and I won't have to share the space as I do now. :dance3:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like a really nice area Tom. Enjoy.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That sounds great Tom. I am jealous.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd forgotten just how heavy and awkward drywall is. But my back is reminding me today. Glad a friend has a lift for the ceiling. If you have a friend or two, construction isn't much of a big deal. But you need someone spry enough to work on the roof without falling off.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There is something about having a "shed" that is very appealing...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What a way to go,carpet.....OOOOOWEEE.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tom....
your secret is safe with us....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz9zRbCmPok


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick, laughed out loud. The two sheds are about 3 feet apart, and I'm going to cover the space between. Maybe I need a tunnel? :moil:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great Aussie beer ad....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

billyjim said:


> that sounds great tom. I am jealous.



+1....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Stick, laughed out loud. The two sheds are about 3 feet apart, and I'm going to cover the space between. Maybe I need a tunnel? :moil:


common roof...
close the ends...
passage way...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking forward to getting my own shed finished , Tom . I used Sketchup to design it , modular so I could construct it on my own. Slowed down when it came to the window units (x3 casements) . Wasn't sure what to build them out of , so in the end I used Prevarication and some Introspection (lol) Still glad I built it myself though !


Rog


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rogerdodge said:


> Looking forward to getting my own shed finished , Tom . I used Sketchup to design it , modular so I could construct it on my own. Slowed down when it came to the window units (x3 casements) . Wasn't sure what to build them out of , so in the end I used Prevarication and some Introspection (lol) Still glad I built it myself though !
> 
> 
> Rog


I had the shed built. I just don't want to haul all that weight around anymore, and I definitely don't want to do any roofing. Getting ready to put the ceiling in and then to finish the interior and lay down carpet. Will be a great space.


----------



## Clt1bkc (Feb 19, 2015)

Great idea. I also have a 12x24 wood shop and have been taking my sanding outside due to dust control. But the idea of a smaller shop with heat is interesting. Love how u mentioned the wife bought in!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Clt1bkc said:


> Great idea. I also have a 12x24 wood shop and have been taking my sanding outside due to dust control. But the idea of a smaller shop with heat is interesting. Love how u mentioned the wife bought in!


Hi Brian, welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Brian.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice shed Tom. I hears ya about doin the construction.

Welcome to the forum Brian!


----------

